# Purchasing gear, the three most important questions



## derekleffew (May 17, 2011)

Via Twitter, 
What are the most important things I should look for in a piece of gear | Behind The Mixer

Seems to tie in nicely, and reinforces, The Gafftaper Principle.


----------



## museav (May 19, 2011)

A very good piece and while it really is simple common sense, it is surprising how many people go at it in other ways.

One thing I'd add regards the common "we'd like to do it right but can't afford to do it right". Of course, determining what is "right" for that specific situation is critical but the thing I try to get people to also consider are the ramifications of any compromises and can they afford, or accept, to not do it right? There are many times people would be better served by doing nothing than making the compromises required by the constraints imposed at that time. Perhaps the most common issue is a long term one in will doing something less desirable now significantly delay being able to do what is needed or wanted? If you don't have the money to do it right now, will spending what you do have make getting it right less likely or that much further off in the future? It's basically an issue of thinking of the long term as well as short term impact and when it comes to facilities and gear it can be especially difficult for students who understandably may be more focused on the few years they may be at a school than on what may be the long term for the systems or facility.


----------

